# when online my viewing page is too wide



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

My page online my viewing page is too wide. I have to keep scrolling sideways to read. What can I do?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Right-click your desktop; Point to Properties; Click the Settings tab; Move the slider so your screen size/resoltion is 800 x 600 and color quality is 16 bit. click the Apply button; Click the OK button. Restart your computer via the Start button if not prompted to restart.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

I know i should't but in here following a reply from a guru with 2339 posts but sometime one can just go to view and decrease the text size and solve the problem.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

On the contrary, all suggestions/opinions are welcome, chime in at any time with any poster here. As long as the posts meet the forum posting guidelines as to flames etc. Tnx fer sharing.


----------



## Jayanti (Oct 24, 2003)

Tried the view suggestion and it worked! Thank you!


----------



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

That's why TSG is sooooo cool.


----------



## ecarter (Feb 24, 2002)

Another cure for this would have been to hold down the Control key and rotate the scroll wheel on your mouse! Ted


----------

